# Envision instructing your dogs



## Amyjackson023 (Oct 10, 2018)

Envision instructing your dogs to put his rear feet simply his rear feet on a tangle. Or on the other hand, envision instructing your pussycat to give a high-five. Imagine a scenario in which you may want to target stick dog training your dog to utilize his nostril to ring a chime to go outside.


----------



## Amyjackson023 (Oct 10, 2018)

Envision instructing your dogs to put his rear feet simply his rear feet on a tangle. Or on the other hand, envision instructing your pussycat to give a high-five. Imagine a scenario in which you may want to target stick dog training your dog to utilize his nostril to ring a chime to go outside.


----------

